# [APP] Smart Screen ON



## Deleted (Feb 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 


After the success of Smart Screen OFF, I decided to publish another app called Smart Screen ON available in LITE and PRO version too.

Smart screen ON

Smart Screen ON LITE

*DESCRIPTION*:
Smart screen ON is an innovative app which turns your proximity sensor into a power button. If you have a big phone with no physical button on the front(Galaxy Nexus for example, you can turn on or turn off the phone just tapping or waving your hand (finger) on proximity sensor.

*FEATURES*:
When you change the settings, remember saving and restarting service using built in app specific button.
There are two mode available, both mode can coexist:

*+WAVE MODE: 
*Wave (move) your hand/finger on proximity sensor, even without touching it.
You can set the amount of waves you want to use to turn on/off screen and the time between each wave.
Do you want to wave your hand quickly or slowly?

*+TAP AND SWIPE MODE: 
*1) Tap proximity sensor using your finger;
2) Wait for the first vibration;
3) Swipe (remove) quickly your finger, before it vibrates for the second time.
You can set the time before the first and the second vibration.

*+DISABLE SENSOR
*You can also disable sensor after an amount of time you can set in the app panel.
The app will disable the whole service and proximity sensor after X time of inactivity.

*+STATISTICS
*Statistics include:
A)Smart Screen ONs;
B)Smart Screen OFFs;
C)Total power button saves;
D)The power used by your proximity sensor (which is very very low).

*+START ON BOOT
*If you check this, the app will start on boot.

*+HIDE ICON
*If you hide the icon, the app could be instable and could be killed by Android in low memory conditions.

*+ENABLE FOR TURNING SCREEN OFF
*The app has been created to turn screen off, but I also give you the ability to turn screen off.

*+DISABLE WHEN LANDSCAPE
*The sensor will stop working when landscape.

*+INCOMPATIBILITY
*-HTC Desire HD is not compatible with "wave mode" because its proximity sensor doesn't work as it should.

If you want to suggest new features, please contact me on this thread, at [email protected] or use my site www.androidhd.it


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, really liking this app

Sent from my ADR6300 using RootzWiki


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

This app is awesome. I'm gonna get this app if it keeps up the performance. I wanna support a dev that makes an app THIS good.

Good work man, it's really great and comes in handy.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Would be interesting if combined into one app. Either way downloading.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

